# Any H-19 Fans Out There?



## MIflyer (Apr 10, 2022)

But there's other airplanes in the Korean War movie, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 10, 2022)

I haven't seen that in over sixty years.


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 10, 2022)

I do not recall seeing it, but do recall a movie where they landed and refueled from abandoned trucks, so that must have been it.

Funny thing was, I recall building both the Revell and the Auoroa kits of the H-19, and when I got in the USAF I had to design a part for that helicopter. They lost the drawings to one part and I had to get one out of supply, reverse engineer it, and make a drawing of it so we could have some manufactured. There were still some allied countries that were flying those choppers in the 1970's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 11, 2022)

Yeah, I remember that scene now.


----------



## manta22 (Apr 11, 2022)

In 1960 I flew in one of those at Ft Knox, KY. Was that f'ing Loud!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2022)

Nice one!


----------



## Graeme (Apr 25, 2022)

Thanks for the movie Miflyer - a fun watch! 
Did you notice right at the very end the Captain gets up to turn the lights off and stands next to some aircraft recognition silhouettes.
Seversky P-35s ??
Odd choice for movie props....circa Korean War?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 25, 2022)

Well, note that one below it is a Allison engined P-51.


----------

